

Free and Beautiful Web UI Kit for UXPin, Axure, Sketch, PS, Omnigraffle - mtreder
http://uxpin.com/ui-kit.html

======
rad3kk
Good to have such stuff for PS and Sketch, love it!

~~~
mtreder
Enjoy! One cannot have to many UI kits, right?:)

